
You Have a Moral Obligation to Claim Your $125 from Equifax - ForHackernews
https://slate.com/technology/2019/07/equifax-settlement-money-how-to-claim.html
======
thedanbob
This argument doesn't work when you consider that the payout isn't $125 per
person, it's "a small percentage of $700m divided by the number of claimants
(capped at $125)" per person[1]. Equifax doesn't get hurt any extra no matter
how many people claim the money.

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/26/8932398/equifax-
settlemen...](https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/26/8932398/equifax-
settlement-125-claim-wont-get-money-alternative-reimbursement-compensation)

~~~
Qwertystop
Equifax gets hurt a little bit extra for each person up until 5.6 million
people are claiming, by those numbers.

~~~
thedanbob
Ok, I exaggerated a little. But only $31m is earmarked for cash payments so
they only get hurt by the first 248,000 people who submit claims.

~~~
ForHackernews
How many people have submitted claims so far?

~~~
LocalH
Probably far more, given the fact that this info seems to be spreading fairly
well. I'm certain that by the time it's all over, so many people will have
filed claims that the individual payout will be substantially less than $125.

